# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  19 THINGS YOU HAVE TO EXPLAIN TO OUT-OF-TOWNERS ABOUT PARIS

## JEK

Number 19 is worth a look - Louvre secret entrance. http://www.thrillist.com/entertainme...f=facebook-868

----------

